# which couplers to get? HO



## briansommers (Nov 20, 2015)

I want to build a small HO switching layout. What are good couplers to get?

I'm looking at the EZ Mate Mark II
they look easy and good..

Should I go with these or ??

Thanks.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm strictly a Kadee guy ..#156s or #158s


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many of us toss the EZ mate couplers that come
on Bachmann locos and cars then replace
them with Kadee. I prefer Kadee's #148 which uses
'whiskier' springs for centering. They are also the
easiest to assemble.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You will get a lot of opinions on this. If I have to install a coupler, i will use either a Kadee or a Walthers Protomaxx, because they're made of metal and much more durable.

That said, so long as the coupler that comes installed on something is a knuckle coupler, I leave the original there until it fails, then replace it. Sometimes the OE coupler lasts for years.


----------



## briansommers (Nov 20, 2015)

I definitely need easy to assemble
I'll look into the 148


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The # 148s have only 3 parts, the draft box, the
coupler with whisker centering springs and the 'top'.

You place the coupler in the draft box then 'snap'
on the 'top' That's all there is to it. However,
I have found that if a train slams into a coupler 
with force it will pop off the top and drop the coupler.
To avoid this I apply a couple tiny dabs of super glue
gel with a toothpick. Use another tiny drop on the
'bottom' of the knuckle spring. That will save having
to replace the springs which otherwise can pop out
and be gone forever.

The Kadee height gauge is very helpful for alignment.

Don


----------



## briansommers (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, I remember the height gauge. 

I used to be into this stuff years ago. I want to build a small shelf switching layout.
one train, nothing fancy. simple and quick. Just something I can shuttle a train and some cars around when I feel like it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check around the Forum and you'll see other
'shelf' switching layouts. 

When you design your layout be sure to include spurs
that require more movements to spot cars. A passing
siding (run around) makes it possible to get the
loco on either end of a car. That capability makes possible
pushing a car forward into a spur, or backing a car
into a spur.

Don


----------



## briansommers (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thinking a small yard with a car float to get cars to/from the rest of the world and then a stretch of open land to the other end with industries, etc. 

I want to do Colorado/West...


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Kadee #5. The only couplers I use!

-J.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

briansommers said:


> I definitely need easy to assemble
> I'll look into the 148


Love the 148's, cant go wrong.

Though lately, ''ve been using the "262" draft boxes, they are a bit more narrow, allowing for more wheel clearance on tight turns.
just remember they ONLY work with whisker couplers, #5's wont fit.


----------

